# i need names



## darkiss4428

im looking for names for my two new hairless i like tit for tat names ( fred and george, silver and gold, this and than ect...) one is male one is female they are brother and sister and are togeather in the pic but seperated now


----------



## gotchea

I *think* in Greek Mythology Zeus, Poseidon and Hades were family and were also family with Hera, Demeter, Hestia. Which is kind of funny because they hooked up or married their sisters or cousins or aunties or whatnot... Which kind of fits since your girly might be pregnant!


----------



## nanashi7

Artemis and Apollo? Moon goddess Sun god


----------



## darkiss4428

my friend names hers after gods and goddess,


----------



## Hedgian

(Big norse fan so I just kind of google norse brother and sister and this came up. Copy and paste from wiki) 
*Hjúki (Hijuki) (Old Norse, possibly meaning "the one returning to health"[SUP][1][/SUP]) and Bil (Old Norse, literally "instant"[SUP][2][/SUP]) are a brother and sister pair of children who follow the personified moon, Máni, across the heavens.

*( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hjúki_and_Bil )


----------



## Zabora

Isis and Osiris...


----------



## gotchea

Name the boy Hefner and the girl (insert playmate name here) since they are in the nude constantly XD


----------



## Zabora

gotchea said:


> Name the boy Hefner and the girl (insert playmate name here) since they are in the nude constantly XD


 oh wow! XD


----------



## darkiss4428

lol


----------



## darkiss4428

i would prefer non god/goddess names since my friend names almost all her rats from them


----------



## darkiss4428

any other name ideas?


----------



## darkiss4428

they dont have to be tit for tat names i just preffered it, but i do want to stay away from the gods and goddess names thanks!


----------



## Lita

Strawberry for the girl and Jam for the boy? Kit (boy) and Kat (girl), Pumpkin and Pie, sorry food names are all I can think of atm.


----------



## darkiss4428

food names are ok


----------



## lovemyfurries

I had Thing 1 and Thing 2 ( dr Sues ) or Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee. Pinkie and the Brain. I also like the Kit Kat idea.


----------



## gotchea

Go Addams family! Wednesday and pugsley haha


----------



## darkiss4428

i havent seen adams family in a long time


----------



## lovemyfurries

Cinnamon and Sugar...Fuzz and Buzz...Bubble and Squeak


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ollie and Molly... Sugar and Spice


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl

Helios and Selene, Greek moon and sun. Kleopara and Antony's kids were named Kleopatra Selene and Alexander Helios


----------



## MeinTora

gotchea said:


> Go Addams family! Wednesday and pugsley haha


I second this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnishChick

I automatically thought Frodo and Sam from Lord of the Rings, even thought Sam is a boy, it's a unisex name ;D


----------



## FinnishChick

Harry & Harriet? (oh the irony)


----------



## darkiss4428

still considering thease but looking for more


----------



## lovemyfurries

So On and So Forth? Salt and Pepper? Flotsam and Jetsam? Smoothy and Milkshake? Strawberry Dream and Chocolate cream? Boy and Girl ( ha ha ha sorry losing the plot ) Nut and Bolt? Eh... Don't know...


----------



## lovemyfurries

Scritch and Scratch...


----------



## lovemyfurries

Pea and Nut ( as in peanut ) Lolli and Pop. Jelly and Bean ( although you have Java bean ) 
Ugh...just tell me to shut up!!


----------



## darkiss4428

lol there all good ideas


----------



## gotchea

Sailor and pirate


----------



## gotchea

Rocko and Heffer (I'm sure your girl would appreciate that one hahaha)


----------



## gotchea

jerry and mountain girl! Best names hands down! Hahah or morrison and pamela


----------



## gotchea

sora and kairi haha


----------



## PawsandClaws

Along the food theme:

Mac and Cheese
Mount and Dew
Eggs and Bacon
Cheese and Cracker
Oreo and Milk


----------



## gotchea

Maybe the planets? Like pluto(I know not a planet) or neptune and Jupiter or Saturn


----------



## darkiss4428

gotchea said:


> sora and kairi haha


 i like thease where are they from?


----------



## gotchea

Kingdom hearts


----------



## lovemyfurries

Luke and Leia ( Star Wars )


----------



## darkiss4428

the starwars would be kool but my boys have starwars nic names nuka skywalker, bear the hutt, java fett, hans solo cup, and my bf has at his house budbud fett jake from state farm and ninja gin and c3pN(my bf did nicname all my rats)


----------



## gotchea

Jessie and James. Team rocket! Or you could even do ash or Brock and misty.


----------



## gotchea

Marvel comic's northstar and aurora. Dash and violet from the incredibles


----------



## gotchea

Eomer and Eowyn lord of the rings


----------



## darkiss4428

ideas on rain and thunder? rain female thunder male


----------



## gotchea

I like it. I always like nature type names.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Yeah why not, my sisters 'human' kids are Storm and Skye.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

lovemyfurries said:


> Yeah why not, my sisters 'human' kids are Storm and Skye.


I had a friend in middle school whose name was Sky. Her little brother's name was River. The unfortunate part was that her last name was Walker.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

I like the names rain and thunder! They go well together.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I had a friend in middle school whose name was Sky. Her little brother's name was River. The unfortunate part was that her last name was Walker.


Ha ha ha oh shame!!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I like the names rain and thunder! They go well together.


I do also like Rain and Thunder I had a blue hoodie that was called Cloudy once. Loved him to bits.


----------



## darkiss4428

thanks everyone


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl

Riff Raff and Magenta!!! They could do the Time Warp!!! And elbow kiss!


----------

